# What are you watching while cooped up?



## GDN

I'll start by saying that I do most anything in my power to only watch things on the DVR as I despise most commercials. Finding myself already watching something live out of boredom, I just watched 2 commercials that were kind of cute and catchy, one maybe only for a local audience, but also fun as I'm an Okie and it pokes a little fun at that state I hail from to the North.

Dogs in cars with a fun little twist thrown in you don't see too often on the open roads these days - 




And a little Texas (local) action thrown in - 





Back to the DVR - There is Naked and Afraid, How It's Made, Trisha's Southern Cooking, The Pioneer Woman, Mysteries of the Abandoned, Bobsledding and Tosh. Quite a combination huh. Thinking I'll be glad we have Netflix now too, but I have a feeling it's all going to get very boring very soon.

What are you watching that is worth sharing?

EDIT - I should add I rewatched Chernobyl from HBO a few weeks back. 5 episodes total, very good.


----------



## FRC

I've been watching LivePD all day, and I'm sick of it. I had planned to watch The Players Championship all weekend, but of course it was cancelled. I guess tomorrow I'll read my book.


----------



## garsh

I think we're going to get HBO NOW for a month or two and finally binge-watch Game of Thrones.

My youngest (17yo) is a social butterfly. It's going to kill him to social distance.


----------



## bwilson4web

"Elon Musk = When "They" Tried To Kill Tesla | Rise of Tesla (2020)" - Youtube

Starlink mission at 9:22 AM EST, SpaceX.


----------



## bsunny

I’m watching for the latest software update. 😉


----------



## BluestarE3

I've been bingeing YouTube on episodes of "The History Guy", "Jay Leno's Garage", "Technology Connections", and various university/museum lectures on anthropology and paleontology. I also have Netflix, AcornTV and Amazon Prime Video, so I think I'm set.

My only fear is that, similar this guy breaking his eyeglasses, I'll lose my Internet access: 

https://www.cbs.com/shows/the-twili...428813/the-twilight-zone-time-enough-at-last/


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> I think we're going to get HBO NOW for a month or two and finally binge-watch Game of Thrones.


I'm considering dropping Netflix and get HBO NOW to watch Silicon Valley (although confess I've never watched any part of it).

We try to catch a movie several times a month, but agreed today that might not be in our best interest. The closest known person with Covid 19 is at least 300 miles away.


----------



## iChris93

Rick Steinwand said:


> The closest known person with Covid 19 is at least 300 miles away.


Keyword is known. Glad you're staying away from the theater.


----------



## TI3T

Finally got around to watching the newest Star Wars movie: The Rise of Skywalker. Easily the WORST of the new stuff(I heard it was bad so I was in no hurry to see it, but Coronavirus...).


----------



## Rick Steinwand

TI3T said:


> Finally got around to watching the newest Star Wars movie: The Rise of Skywalker. Easily the WORST of the new stuff(I heard it was bad so I was in no hurry to see it, but Coronavirus...).


We haven't bothered to watch any Star Wars after the 3 original episodes and no regrets. OTOH, haven't missed one of the Marvel movies, although disappointed that some characters are at EOL.


----------



## AutopilotFan

I watched Frozen 2 today. Disney+ put it on streaming early.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

It is tough to find entertainment. There are no sports to watch on TV. Everything form churches to casinos are closed. Basically there is nothing to do...


----------



## iChris93

Mr. Spacely said:


> It is tough to find entertainment. There are no sports to watch on TV. Everything form churches to casinos are closed. Basically there is nothing to do...


Clearwater is close to you, don't be like this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239618604255059975


----------



## BluestarE3

Mr. Spacely said:


> It is tough to find entertainment. There are no sports to watch on TV. Everything form churches to casinos are closed. Basically there is nothing to do...


Gardening? Walking/hiking where there aren't a lot of other people around?


----------



## victor




----------



## Klaus-rf

Mr. Spacely said:


> It is tough to find entertainment. There are no sports to watch on TV. Everything form churches to casinos are closed. Basically there is nothing to do...


 Not to mention the F1 races [so far] have been canceled.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Mr. Spacely said:


> It is tough to find entertainment. There are no sports to watch on TV. Everything form churches to casinos are closed. Basically there is nothing to do...


 Now that I may have a few weeks/months where I don't need to meet a particular away-from-home schedule, I can take my M3 AWD apart. LOTS of projects to get done.

I've got those frunk/trunk lift kits, kit, mirror glasses, rear spoiler to paint and install, ceramic bearing hubs to fit, ...

Plenty on the plate.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I take it back. There is plenty of sports to watch on TV-- if you're a Tampa Bay Buccaneers fan!


----------



## iChris93

Mr. Spacely said:


> I take it back. There is plenty of sports to watch on TV-- if you're a Tampa Bay Buccaneers fan!


My family in Tampa is going nuts!


----------



## GDN

Mr. Spacely said:


> I take it back. There is plenty of sports to watch on TV-- if you're a Tampa Bay Buccaneers fan!


We have one really really big reason now to even want to watch them less now.


----------



## FRC

Patiently waiting for a review of that cream soda DP, @GDN.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Patiently waiting for a review of that cream soda DP, @GDN.


To keep this thread on topic, it needs to be a YouTube video


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> To keep this thread on topic, it needs to be a YouTube video


Wait...This thread is specifically posted in the off-topic sub-forum. If we stay on topic, wouldn't we have to move the posts out of the off-topic area? My head's starting to hurt.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> sub-forum


Pesky little things.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Patiently waiting for a review of that cream soda DP, @GDN.


LOL - Let's start with I love Dr. Pepper. TL;DR - I still love DP and prefer the regular version.

The DP wasn't the focus of my post here on TOO or on a Tesla Facebook group where I posted that pic, but the DP has become the focus of both posts interestingly enough. So, a little about me. I'm kind of a purist and I'm very much a creature of habit. If I go out to eat at a new place and I like what I order, I may eat there for 10 more years and could very likely order the very same thing every time I go. I don't want to be disappointed with a new decision (you know, kind of like two 3's in the garage.)

The DP with cream soda isn't bad, I don't not like it, but it isn't the same. I would say it tastes exactly like you would expect it to. DP with a little cream thrown in. However, I truly like the plain unadulterated version best. Would I buy another on my own or if I had the pure stuff as an option, no. If it was the only thing around to drink, I would drink it. I've never even tasted most other DP options, like Cherry, etc. just had no desire to taste them, I stayed with the pure version. If the diet version is all that is available I will pass it by for other drink options. This Cream Soda version just happened to be at the front of the store when I walked in, it was on sale and I figured if there was no water in the store to buy, then I might as well have something close to what I liked to drink.

So I've had a couple of them and since it just isn't the same I will save the rest and if something with this virus doesn't go right and I can't get enough water or other things to drink I will resort to my my "almost" Dr. Pepper and will survive another couple of days.

Anyone else with a review of the Cream Soda version of the Dr. Pepper?

For those that are following the thread for the "title" I watched Survivor tonight (didn't mention this in my first post, but I'm a reality show junkie.) And now on to some Bobsled that has been on the DVR for a few weeks.


----------



## Rick Steinwand




----------



## GDN

I'm not typically a big movie person, my average per year is 2 to 3. However last night we watched "Knives Out". Great movie, very well done. Check it out if you are looking for something to watch.


----------



## BluestarE3

Rick Steinwand said:


> View attachment 32894


I've heard the southeastern region of what's shown on your map is a very popular destination. So much so that many have made repeat visits there. The southwest is less well known because it requires a bit more effort to get there, but it's a hidden gem and is no less enchanting. Once people discover it, I'm confident it will become just as popular as the southeast.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> However last night we watched "Knives Out". Great movie, very well done. Check it out if you are looking for something to watch.


thanks for the suggestion. I watched it on Saturday night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## BluestarE3

Here's a new one for me in response to the question, "What are you watching while cooped up":

Watching the Amazon/Whole Foods "schedule delivery" page and hitting the refresh button repeatedly until a delivery time slot _finally_ opens up so I can get my groceries.


----------



## GDN

If you like Youtube and some amateurs just trying to keep their neighbors entertained, we have a couple in the neighborhood that have started playing and recording a song every day or two. Originally put out on Next-door for the neighbors, they've gone to Youtube. Much better than I'd do and a good attitude. Done straight from every day life, several songs getting interrupted, by a kid, a squirrel, a dog. Just fun.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiHQqpTNAWU6xN3MzFy-peg

They haven't asked for a thing, but think it would be fun if their channel started getting liked and subscribed from all over. Plus - all you have is another 10 hours to kill cooped up at home.


----------



## BluestarE3

GDN said:


> I'm not typically a big movie person, my average per year is 2 to 3. However last night we watched "Knives Out". Great movie, very well done. Check it out if you are looking for something to watch.


My wife and I missed this when it was playing in the theaters awhile back. Thanks to your reminder, we just watched it on cable tonight and we really enjoyed it. We're both fans of British whodunits and this was very much in that vein, except the private detective spoke with a Southern drawl instead of the usual English or Belgian accent. Well, at least the actor is English.


----------



## FRC

BluestarE3 said:


> the private detective spoke with a Southern drawl


And just wut in the dadgum hell iza matter wif a southern drawl? I sware, sumtimes I don't think you californiates has got as much sense as the good Lord give a can a cream corn!


----------



## BluestarE3

FRC said:


> And just wut in the dadgum hell iza matter wif a southern drawl? I sware, sumtimes I don't think you californiates has got as much sense as the good Lord give a can a cream corn!


I thought that was an interesting casting, using an English actor. By the way, how good was his Southern accent? I watch quite a few shows on Acorn TV and often they have British actors playing American characters and their attempts at sounding "American" sometimes fall short. Sort of like the reverse of Dick van ****'s attempt at a ****ney accent in Mary Poppins.


----------



## FRC

Haven't seen the movie, so I can't speak to the quality of his southern accent(something with which I am intimately familiar). @GDN, what did you think?


----------



## BluestarE3

I'm certainly no expert on the regional accuracy of his accent, but my bigger challenge initially was trying not to see James Bond on the screen (the curse of typecasting for any actor). However, once I pushed that image out of my mind, I was able to get behind his characterization of the avuncular, disarming and crafty "gentleman detective".


----------



## GDN

OMG. - here it comes. I didn't see this one coming at all, but I've just finished - TIGER KING. It starts a little slow, gets a lot crazy, but totally was worth the watch. 

I'm also just glad that it was far enough away from my home town in OK, that I didn't know or wasn't kin to any of them.  There are some poor rough people and it is very real way of life for way too many.

PS - This is not a show you can watch with the kids.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I'm also just glad that it was far enough away from my home town in OK, that I didn't know or wasn't kin to any of them.


I was wondering about that while watching 🤔


----------



## GDN

Quick update to this thread and I have a new winner in our book - Yellowstone. Intense, very well done. Good writing, acting, some real cowboys and musicians. I was a little hesitant because even my brother has talked about how good it is. 

We started last weekend and we are on season 2 ready for episode 7. Definitely hooked.


----------



## victor

Monty Python meets Game of Thrones.

https://www.netflix.com/title/80180182


----------



## serpico007

Rewatched Sopranos again for the umpteenth time and started Better Call Saul. I was a huge Breaking Bad fan and never watched this new series. Nice to binge seasons again.


----------



## GDN

Found a new show - "Down to Earth" with Zac Efron on Netflix. Have watched the first 5 episodes. One of the best episodes so far is about Iceland - @KarenRei. Another good one is about water and France @Michael Russo.


----------



## GDN

OK - I'll add another one to the list. The Bradshaw Bunch. I've only seen one episode and it was entertaining. I laughed a few times. Seems Terry is quite the business man. He has a huge horse ranch an hour North of DFW in the Southern edge of OK. He also has his own whiskey. The show is about him and his family, filmed at his house and I guess maybe a little similar to the Kardashian's however I'm glad to say I've never seen an episode of that train wreck. 

Good to see another side of a man like him.


----------

